# Protect your avatars from the coronavirus



## Wendy Carter (Jan 25, 2020)

As you are probably aware, there's an outbreak of a new strain of coronavirus happening as of this moment, originating from China. So, to make sure you're safe from the clutches of a potentially lethal disease, I am giving out hazmat suits to all of you, free of charge!




Use the template above and put it on your avatar, or even help out others! I already got mine!



Good luck surviving out there!


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 25, 2020)

I think a virus is the least of my avatar's problems...


----------



## Revo (Jan 25, 2020)

Everyone is super safe in my avi.


----------



## Death Grip (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine is already wearing an N95 mask, you just can't see because her is back is turned. She will also be changing it on a regular basis, to ensure continued protection.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ahaha already invulnerable (Lore)


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 25, 2020)

Bleeding from my eyes, too late.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 25, 2020)

Theresa May is sufficiently toxic that I reckon if she got coronavirus, the coronavirus would die.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 25, 2020)

Herk will just put the coronovirus on the net as a baby raper


----------



## Silas (Jan 25, 2020)

My avatar will just shoot the virus or drive away from it.


----------



## Chan Fan (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine's already dying. You were too late


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine already has space AIDS, what's the point


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 25, 2020)

How's I gonna eat tasty rats with that over my snout? Coronashmorona.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 25, 2020)

Can kiwi birbs on floaty rings get this virus?


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 25, 2020)

I won't let a mere virus take me.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine isn't organic, so he's perfectly safe within the confines of the digital realm. Plus, he's a skull and probably already dead to begin with.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 25, 2020)

None of you would need to worry if you just stanned the MAX


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 25, 2020)

Please kill my avatar. All of them.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 25, 2020)

@Wendy_Carter i never leave my house so i think ill be fine


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jan 25, 2020)

i was gonna do the thing but i won't because the template's transparency is shit with white fuzz all over, and i'm not going to waste time on an advanced editing program for a stupid joke


----------



## Some Manajerk (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine already ate poisoned mutton, he's got bigger problems


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Jan 25, 2020)

There is no need for that I am very prepared for this moment


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 25, 2020)

My hope is that I catch this shit before SHTF here so I can be inocculated.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm an anime character, I don't get sick unless the plot demands it.


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 25, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> I'm an anime character, I don't get sick unless the plot demands it.


t. Goku


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine prolly have caught AIDS by now.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 25, 2020)

Dying of a super powerful disease that destroys your lungs?

That's brutal.


----------



## DtoDab (Jan 25, 2020)

Already vaccinated and fed her


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 25, 2020)

my avatar has already been killed. thanks tho


----------



## Brain Power (Jan 25, 2020)

My avatar wishes he was dead.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 25, 2020)

In case you were worried for your loved ones, theres enough room for two OwO


----------



## Coelacanth (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you friend.

Now I feel much safer.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 25, 2020)

The power of Christ is stronger than any virus


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 25, 2020)

ManateeHunter said:


> You were too late


or are we?


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jan 25, 2020)

The Emprah protects, but mine douses any insectoid in burning prometheum anyways.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 25, 2020)

I will stay in my castle and close the door. Nobody is allowed in or out.


----------



## An Ghost (Jan 25, 2020)

Jew late for me


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jan 25, 2020)

my avatar is possessed by a demon, the virus would only make him stronger


----------



## soft breathing (Jan 25, 2020)

My avatar is enjoying loneliness and driving out into the middle of nowhere. 
That's the good thing about avoiding people - you can't catch a deadly virus that easily,


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine isn't even human.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jan 25, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Bleeding from my eyes, too late.



Same, tbh.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jan 25, 2020)

when i bathe in river ganges nastier viruses than corona run away from me. im good


----------



## hauser (Jan 25, 2020)

I just tell the virus to lick my foot


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 25, 2020)

It's too hard to modify gifs. I think the kitty is doomed.


----------



## cruisecontrol4cool (Jan 25, 2020)

Already had a gas mask, just needed the suit.
Edit: Glorious leader has made quarantine mandatory. Still wanna show off my OC tho.


----------



## Nanook Rubs It (Jan 25, 2020)

Just in case you were tired of the stupid ass pixeldogs, here comes Carter with another round of Avatar Autism


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jan 25, 2020)

Can attack helicopters or alligators contract this virus?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 25, 2020)

We are protected.


----------



## Captain Communism (Jan 25, 2020)

My Friend Mat Holek didn't survive, all because he wanted a Red Hazmat suit.


----------



## Basic Block (Jan 25, 2020)

I'll be fine but please wash your hands after playing with me.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 25, 2020)

Can a puppet die from virus? Besides I need six armed version.  Ill get back to you when I find one.
Edit: I dunno bout that.


----------



## Calooby (Jan 25, 2020)

BAD FUCKING VIRUS!


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 25, 2020)

No virus is a match for the God Hand.


----------



## General Disarray (Jan 25, 2020)

I am already afflicted, and obviously have bigger problems.  Like many of you I rarely leave the pasture anyway.


----------



## chunkygoth (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm doing my part!


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Jan 25, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> Mine isn't even human.



Neither is mine.... (Let's be honest, who else wants to see a certain crazy troon get Wu-ed)


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 25, 2020)

*Thesis: *
only faggots die of epidemies

*Proof of thesis:




Q.E.D.*


----------



## eldri (Jan 25, 2020)

As a horse, I am prepared for this moment.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the Elder Gods protect me from shit like this, but hey better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 25, 2020)

Maybe if I spin around fast enough, the virus will bypass me. [snorts a rose]


----------



## Foxxo (Jan 25, 2020)

It will never catch my avatar. Mine has a head start.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jan 25, 2020)

Eddie will kill the virus, because he is just that powerful.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 25, 2020)

Update:




Well this is quite silly. I think I transformed the suit into a washing machine.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Jan 25, 2020)

Cats infected with SARS never developed symptoms, so I'm not too worried about this Wuhan virus yet. I think this cute murderous little shit will be just fine.


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Jan 25, 2020)

Daemonhost literally too angry to die. News at 11.


----------



## BingBong (Jan 25, 2020)

I should be fine now.


----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine is a robot she should be fine, but then again IOP is known to make questionable design decisions...


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Jan 25, 2020)

Foltest said:


> I will stay in my castle and close the door. Nobody is allowed in or out.




Not even a shitposting kind old lady?


----------



## edboy (Jan 25, 2020)

Both of the individuals in my avatar accepted death long ago.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 25, 2020)

GrandmotherDeathsed said:


> Not even a shitposting kind old lady?


She will be shot on sight.


----------



## Islamic Creampie (Jan 25, 2020)

Fuck it. No big loss.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you, you're a life saver.


----------



## Ningen (Jan 25, 2020)

I fully support shit like this. People who take this "epidemic" seriously deserved to be mocked to hell and back.
I would use it myself but unfortunately I don't have 1000 hours at Microsoft Paint like you do... yet.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 25, 2020)

I'll be fine, thanks.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 25, 2020)

Way ahead of ya, fam.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine should be ok; it's protected by a miasma of old weed smoke, yeasty ball smell and COPD


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 25, 2020)

Mine is based on undead zombie Jason from part 8, of he can walk across the ocean all the way to new York I'm sure he can't get sick.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 25, 2020)

My avatar is a bird. Its immune. I think.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Jan 25, 2020)

Foltest said:


> She will be shot on sight.




Fuck


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 25, 2020)

Ningen said:


> I fully support shit like this. People who take this "epidemic" seriously deserved to be mocked to hell and back.
> I would use it myself but unfortunately I don't have 1000 hours at Microsoft Paint like you do... yet.



In the meantime, here's a ghetto one where I saved you some water


----------



## Large (Jan 25, 2020)

My avatar is too powerful to get sick.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Jan 25, 2020)

Large said:


> My avatar is too powerful to get sick.




How many rubies do you want for that sword?


----------



## Large (Jan 25, 2020)

GrandmotherDeathsed said:


> How many ruppes do you want for that sword?


Come back when you have rubies.


----------



## Ningen (Jan 25, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> In the meantime, here's a ghetto one where I saved you some water


For us belugas water does nothing to stop most coronavirus strains, the only way to save us from it is to swim in beer.




That alcoholism is finally paying off.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks to @Token Weeaboo for getting me this suit. Us weebs are sure to survive the epidemic.


----------



## Maratus volans (Jan 25, 2020)

Ah, so humans are catching bugs now too, eh? Good for you guys.


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm stuck phone posting. Please help my bald man stay safe.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 25, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> I'm stuck phone posting. Please help my bald man stay safe.


I got you boo

Also this is my first time doing a try hard photoshop. I think I did pretty decent!


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 25, 2020)

Haha! Buying this suit will do me good!


----------



## Tetra (Jan 25, 2020)

*Attention everyone: It is with deep regret I inform you that all the suits @Wendy_Carter and @Token Weeaboo has been giving out was rubbed on victims of the coronavirus and that if you took one or are in one, you are likely also infected.*

*Apparently @Wendy_Carter got the idea from the historical event where the colonists gave infected blankets to the native Americans totally owning them in the process.*

*Sad to say, you've all been owned.





*


----------



## millais (Jan 25, 2020)

Tetra said:


> *Attention everyone: It is with deep regret I inform you that all the suits @Wendy_Carter and @Token Weeaboo has been giving out was rubbed on victims of the coronavirus and that if you took one or are in one, you are likely also infected.*
> 
> *Apparently @Wendy_Carter got the idea from the historical event where the colonists gave infected blankets to the native Americans totally owning them in the process.*
> 
> ...


Also the filters were not P100 so they wouldn't have been effective anyway


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 25, 2020)

Tetra said:


> *Attention everyone: It is with deep regret I inform you that all the suits @Wendy_Carter and @Token Weeaboo has been giving out was rubbed on victims of the coronavirus and that if you took one or are in one, you are likely also infected.*
> 
> *Apparently @Wendy_Carter got the idea from the historical event where the colonists gave infected blankets to the native Americans totally owning them in the process.*
> 
> ...


Someone infected my suits?


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Jan 25, 2020)

Luckily already being dead I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jan 25, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> I'm stuck phone posting. Please help my bald man stay safe.


There's apps for that. I have Image Editor on Android


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Jan 26, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> I'm stuck phone posting. Please help my bald man stay safe.





I got you, bald man.


----------



## Xolanite (Jan 26, 2020)

My avatar's been dead for at least 25 years.


----------



## snailslime (Jan 26, 2020)

my avatar would enjoy the despair of getting the virus


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 26, 2020)

He's a republican goth. He'd welcome being infected. Makes for some wicked poetry, down with the sickness and all.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jan 26, 2020)

I didn't think I would fit inside here, but there's just so much SPAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, mine is a robot, so she can't get infected... i think


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 26, 2020)

Medafag said:


> Well, mine is a robot, so she can't get infected... i think


Is she SPECTRE proofed?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 26, 2020)

This goat has braved the wasteland, been exposed to radiation, and been shot at. He'll be fine.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 26, 2020)

You all fell for Big HAZMAT Business marketing; the creator isn't even wearing it. Cooonssuuume.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Jan 26, 2020)

No need, mine will just go back in time. Fabulou-

Actually, better safe than sorry.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 26, 2020)

SPAAAAAAACE said:


> I didn't think I would fit inside here, but there's just so much SPAAAAAAAACE!


If I'm in space, and space is wearing a hazmat suit, I should be good, right?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 26, 2020)

My avatar was a cunt to corona-chan so she doesn't want to come back


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 26, 2020)

My avatar doesn't care about filthy viruses, or the dirty asiatics infested with them.


----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> If I'm in space, and space is wearing a hazmat suit, I should be good, right?


Yes. My avi is too in space like your and I think you are 100% safe.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm worried it will melt.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 26, 2020)

... I've been put in the hazmat suit by force.


Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I'm worried it will melt.
> View attachment 1116349


Now you have dual hazmat protection


----------



## Garm (Jan 26, 2020)

Do you have one for doggo's?


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm double safe, now


----------



## TheBest (Jan 26, 2020)

My avatar is an Android it can’t get sick


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 26, 2020)

You can never have enough protection


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 26, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> I'm double safe, now


me too, semper fi brother


----------



## HappyKirby (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Vernerus (Jan 26, 2020)

As amusing as this was, I can no longer see who the fuck is making a post.


----------



## Basic Block (Jan 26, 2020)

I said I'd be fine. I didn't ask for this


----------



## Near (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm fucking ready.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 26, 2020)

my hazmat guy is staring at pennywise dancing.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 26, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> my hazmat guy is staring at pennywise dancing.


it do look like that


----------



## Namesarehardtocomeupwith (Jan 26, 2020)

I thank the kiwi state for the swift respond in protecting its citizen


----------



## Hat (Jan 26, 2020)

This suit is apparently spacious enough to dance in.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jan 26, 2020)

What have you wrought!


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m just glad I don’t have to redraw my avatar like this now.


----------



## DeagleNationRefugee (Jan 26, 2020)

Glad to see the forums protected. With people being treated by robots instead of regular doctors the virus has probably already spread to the machines.

Just remember that the suit can't protect you from your own bad posts.


----------



## Blop (Jan 26, 2020)

My avatar’s new look makes me happy. Thanks!


----------



## YooA (Jan 26, 2020)

No one will be left unprotected.


----------



## Vapewizard (Jan 26, 2020)

How am I supposed to vape like this?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 26, 2020)

Lets all laugh at the people that are double wrapped.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 26, 2020)

China has to give their healthcare workers fake HAZMAT suits. Glorious Kiwi Farms provides actual sealed HAZMAT suits for everyone. 

Heffer put it on backwards though.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 26, 2020)

Time to triple down? N95 x N95 x N95 = N99.9875


----------



## Neko GF (Jan 26, 2020)

Keystone said:


> China has to give their healthcare workers fake HAZMAT suits. Glorious Kiwi Farms provides actual sealed HAZMAT suits for everyone.
> 
> Heffer put it on backwards though.


KIWI FARMS NUMBA 1!!!! CHINA IS ASSHOE!!!


----------



## wabbits (Jan 26, 2020)

only my ears are protected this is not adequate who is in charge their performance is inadequate


----------



## Brain Power (Jan 26, 2020)

Now Simon's smoking inside this thing? I don't know if this will actually protect him...


----------



## cruisecontrol4cool (Jan 26, 2020)

I swear to god, every time I refresh the suits are bigger.


----------



## Susan Fumiko Tanaka (Jan 26, 2020)

Love the avatar suits, I feel safe and cared for.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 26, 2020)

Vapewizard said:


> How am I supposed to vape like this?



Hotbox dood!

But this is seriously cute.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 26, 2020)

We are gonna make it bros...


----------



## Purin Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

My hazmat suit can fit two people


----------



## Brillig (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks a lot. Could be flying through China soon. 

Also do these protect against troons? Looks like they're [Joss Prior] not satisfied with ruining Mumsnet so they're lurking on Spinster and posting ss to Twit. How desperate are these fellows to fulfill their mummy fetishism?


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel this now adequately conveys the true level of the existential threat that Wu Flu presents. Thanks Null!


----------



## UwU Sugoi (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't think my avatar is doing too well in hazmat suit guys...


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2020)

We didn't wear hazmat suits in Nam goddammit.


----------



## Manah (Jan 26, 2020)

I for one am glad my avatar is safe, though she probably should realize she's facing the wrong way.



Coolio55 said:


> Ahaha already invulnerable (Lore)



That Corona virus is somethin' else...

It's like flirtin' with fuckin' death itself!


----------



## CakeCutey (Jan 26, 2020)

I mean a cake can probably spread the virus through consumption.
If I fall victim to this. i just wanna say *Well Done meat will always be superior to Medium Rare.*


----------



## AssRock (Jan 26, 2020)

Mine legit made me lol.

No honey, the hazmat frames your ass just right.


----------



## Womanhorse (Jan 26, 2020)

Just in time, the virus is in my country now and I had to visit the exact hospital patient 0 is in today. 

Although Coronavirus is probably the least of my avatar's problems...


----------



## Hugbox Kommissar (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for the gold hazmat suit, kind autistic stranger!


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 26, 2020)

Lol thank you Dear Leader they needed that. Japan is pretty close to China

It's gonna be hard to tell Kiws apart tho


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm very satisfied because both of my Feeders fit in the suit.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 26, 2020)

Well it fits Jason pretty well even though I said he wouldn't need it


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel trapped in my suit. butterflies should roam free.


----------



## Cerabella (Jan 26, 2020)

save my mustachio manly man


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jan 26, 2020)

I like how you dont even know who is commenting unless you recognize their avi


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2020)

works well with my avatar, thanks


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 26, 2020)

I think I polished mine too much, it's a one-way mirror now


----------



## Son of Odin (Jan 26, 2020)

*THE VIOLENCE HAS ESCALATED...
TO BIOLOGICAL WARFARE*

*OK*


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Jan 26, 2020)

What is this witchcraft? Release this noble dwarf!


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2020)

Help, I'm stuck in here with a cape buffalo!


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 26, 2020)

>already have hazmat suit on
>erverlerd makes me wear second one
>can't change avatar because button is covered
Null pls


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2020)

Christ Cried said:


> >already have hazmat suit on
> >erverlerd makes me wear second one
> >can't change avatar because button is covered
> Null pls



you can never be too safe.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 26, 2020)

Hazmat suits are gay.

I for one welcome Papa Nurgle's gift, as should we all.


----------



## Revo (Jan 26, 2020)

I am glad that i saved this image for this hamza update suit.


----------



## GrandmotherDeathsed (Jan 26, 2020)

GrandmotherDeathsed said:


> There is no need for that I am very prepared for this moment View attachment 1114646




Scratch that, WE ALL GOT SUITS ON


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 26, 2020)

Supreme leader shares his compassion in strange ways. He doesn't want his cats to catch the UwU flu.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 26, 2020)

Changed my actual avatar to be appropriate to current events.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 26, 2020)

I wonder if my robot pet feels comfortable inside that suit


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Jan 26, 2020)

Coldgrip said:


> Hazmat suits are gay.
> 
> I for one welcome Papa Nurgle's gift, as should we all.




I agree. I mean, he made this virus just for us, and Papa Nurgle works hard to bring such variety to our lives.


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, if I ever need to be in another B movie, a space lobster bat piloting a hazmat suit sounds pretty awesome for a start.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## pierce your heart (Jan 26, 2020)

Wtf I didn't consent to be put in a suit.


Christ Cried said:


> >can't change avatar because button is covered


You can still tap your profile picture and change it


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jan 26, 2020)

This is very good. I feel very snug in it.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 26, 2020)

My Triple H looks even more salty and disgusted with this awesome setup. We need ones that have beer bottle holders like Charlie's mom made. Just don't let Frank know if you breached. He'll cover himself in hand sanitizer and try to shave you.


----------



## Borax Bozo (Jan 26, 2020)

I fear I have too many sharp points for this thin plastic.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 26, 2020)

Christ Cried said:


> >already have hazmat suit on
> >erverlerd makes me wear second one
> >can't change avatar because button is covered
> Null pls



2 are not enough.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jan 26, 2020)

I await the apocalypse in my own home made hazmat suit.


----------



## Blimp (Jan 26, 2020)

THERE'S NO AIRHOLES HE; lp


----------



## Gunt Nut (Jan 26, 2020)

his fake fucking teeth is going though the suit!


----------



## No Nuts No Glory (Jan 26, 2020)

What an excellent time for me to finally join KF!


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 26, 2020)

Now that space is wearing two hazmat suits and I am wearing one while floating through space I think that me and the elephants and the mortals on the disk will be okay.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 26, 2020)

Of all the status ailment protection abilities not to have equipped.

Sorry Zidane and Vivi.


----------



## Brit Crust (Jan 26, 2020)

Gonna stay fashionable even in the face of a global epidemic!


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Jan 26, 2020)

I can't finish Osana without, new, masks! You'll never play Yandere Simulator if I end up dead! So this is why I'm asking for more donations, so I can properly breathe and then stream more games everyday! Thanks for your attention and have fun.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 27, 2020)

He must be protected, even if the virus would most likely be violently raped by his alien immune system if it ever entered his body.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 27, 2020)

Now we can all star in a reenactment of the Beastie Boys "Intergalactic" video.


----------



## Bat Soup Reviews (Jan 27, 2020)

You cant infect me I'm behind 7 hazmat suits


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 27, 2020)

LET ME TAKE THE SUIT OFF I JUST MADE A FESTIVE CORONAVIRUS AVATAR


----------



## chaosrevolutions (Jan 27, 2020)

oh  love this update. had to save my avatar picture when this goes away. Stay safe out there you lovely people.


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Jan 27, 2020)

tfw the default avatar for newfags is a biohazard symbol


----------



## Senior Frogmin (Jan 27, 2020)

I think the virus would power him up


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 27, 2020)

I like mine in the hazmat. It makes my dood look like a L4D



Spoiler: Same energy


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 27, 2020)

Blimp said:


> THERE'S NO AIRHOLES HE; lp



Dumbass you breathe through the filter


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Jan 27, 2020)

Great quote from this article: https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...tect-yourself-if-it-comes-to-new-zealand.html
"Because of the swift spread of the deadly virus, the demand for face masks has grown as Kiwis fear for their safety."


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 27, 2020)

What do I need a suit for? I'm already dead.


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Jan 27, 2020)

Somehow I think sticking Anna Johnson in a HAZMAT suit would protect everyone else more than it would protect her.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jan 27, 2020)

This suit is very ineffective.  Still exploding from the virus.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 27, 2020)

I have no idea what it even means for a phosphatase to be in a Hazmat suit.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 28, 2020)

bigoogabaloogas said:


> tfw the default avatar for newfags is a biohazard symbol


Good. It should stay that way rather than going back to alphabet soup.


----------



## Safety Moth (Jan 28, 2020)

Something's wrong with mine.


----------



## Autistic lurker (Jan 29, 2020)

These suits are counterproductive. You can't just lock me up, this sucks.


----------

